# Hoover HP rumor????



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Is there any truth to a rumor I heard this week that the 10 hp limit on outboard motors has been kifted but speed limits are in place instead?


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

No truth to that. Use the big motor and you risk a fine. The rangers could, if they are in a bad mood, fine those of us who use our 9.9 but, do not remove the prop on the big motor. The letter of the law could be enforced at anytime. Fortunately, the patrol is using some common sense in the way the law is enforced. I respect them for it. If I get fined I will have to admit that I knew that I was technically violating the letter of the law. And trust me, if I have to remove my prop on the main motor just to fish Hoover then I will go elsewhere. 

There is a 10mph speed limit also and a ton of folks violate that law every time they run down the lake. 

Hoover is a water supply lake. Erosion from boat wakes is bad for water quality and the shoreline. Just be happy the city doesn't close the lake to fishing because you fisherman keep peeing in the lake.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

sixtyminutes said:


> No truth to that. Use the big motor and you risk a fine. The rangers could, if they are in a bad mood, fine those of us who use our 9.9 but, do not remove the prop on the big motor. The letter of the law could be enforced at anytime. Fortunately, the patrol is using some common sense in the way the law is enforced. I respect them for it. If I get fined I will have to admit that I knew that I was technically violating the letter of the law. And trust me, if I have to remove my prop on the main motor just to fish Hoover then I will go elsewhere.
> 
> There is a 10mph speed limit also and a ton of folks violate that law every time they run down the lake.
> 
> Hoover is a water supply lake. Erosion from boat wakes is bad for water quality and the shoreline. Just be happy the city doesn't close the lake to fishing because you fisherman keep peeing in the lake.


What he said.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I sent them an e-mail asking for verification early in the year and they confirmied that they would take a very strong stance on compliance this year as far as launching and motoring with the big motor up. Although........they didn't say anything about peeing in the lake.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Gottagofishn said:


> ...Although........they didn't say anything about peeing in the lake.


From your friendly neighborhood Sanitarian (aka, health inspector), they may not have mentioned it specifically, but they do provide facilities in a number of locations just for your use.

andesangler


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

no, and most likely never will change.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man,ole misfit would reincarnate himself if this were to happen, just to kick some butt!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Jeepers, I pee in the lake one time and I'm labeled for life!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

sixtyminutes said:


> There is a 10mph speed limit also and a ton of folks violate that law every time they run down the lake.


I didnt realize there was a speed limit as well. I'm currently building a crappie boat specifically for this lake. Dosnt make much sence to me to have a HP restriction AND a speed limit. If they want every one to go 10 miles per hour then drop the HP limit and get a radar gun. Why are there so many guys that risk getting caught putting 15 hp carbs on thier 9.9's or puting 9.9 covers on thier 15's if you still can only travel 10mph?


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

BassBlaster said:


> I didnt realize there was a speed limit as well. I'm currently building a crappie boat specifically for this lake. Dosnt make much sence to me to have a HP restriction AND a speed limit. If they want every one to go 10 miles per hour then drop the HP limit and get a radar gun. Why are there so many guys that risk getting caught putting 15 hp carbs on thier 9.9's or puting 9.9 covers on thier 15's if you still can only travel 10mph?


The law actually makes perfect sense. The 10hp restriction limits boat traffic. If they were to lift the 10hp limit (which they won't) it would only increase traffic, and increase the number of boaters the rangers would have to police. 

FWIW - yes, people cheat by hopping up their 9.9's with a new carb, or putting 9.9 stickers on a 15hp motor. Just like people who run 80mph on our freeways when they know the speed limit is 65mph. You can do it all you want till you get caught.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree with SwollenGoat about having both restrictions making the most sense, from an enforcement standpoint. The City is serious about protecting the place, regardless of their motive or alleged motive.

Modifying your 9.9 doesn't make much sense, at least for use on Hoover, unless you've got a whomping big boat and want to run at a full 10 mph. My 7.5 Merc will push my boat, loaded with 3 people and gear, to 12.4 according to my gps, and my smaller boat with 2 + gear to nearly 20 mph. I think it's funny that I have to throttle that puny thing back to stay legal.

BTW, got a FO crappie yesterday. Anybody seeing any white bass?

andesangler


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> Jeepers, I pee in the lake one time and I'm labeled for life!


LOL--Actually, one guy, or even two, peeing in how many thousands of acre feet of water isn't a problem ("dilution is the solution"). Getting caught, and subsequently not being allowed to live within a thousand feet of a school for life, now that's a problem!

andesangler


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

"Peeing in the lake" I personally wouldn't do this, but who cares? What do you think all the fish and other auqatic animals are doing in there! The water is treated before it goes out to the public, right?


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Last I heard, most diseases carried by fish won't spread to people.....

But they do treat it, thank goodness.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The Columbus city code puts a 10hp limit on all city waterways, but makes specific exceptions for Griggs and Oshay.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

SwollenGoat said:


> The law actually makes perfect sense. The 10hp restriction limits boat traffic. If they were to lift the 10hp limit (which they won't) it would only increase traffic, and increase the number of boaters the rangers would have to police.
> 
> FWIW - yes, people cheat by hopping up their 9.9's with a new carb, or putting 9.9 stickers on a 15hp motor. Just like people who run 80mph on our freeways when they know the speed limit is 65mph. You can do it all you want till you get caught.


This makes little sense either .If they would lift the 10 hp limit and just have a 10 mph speed limit it would decrease boat traffic on Alum, Griggs and Oshey and the number of boats they would have to patrol


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread makes no sense.... Its a no win situation!!!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

robertj298 said:


> This makes little sense either .If they would lift the 10 hp limit and just have a 10 mph speed limit it would decrease boat traffic on Alum, Griggs and Oshey and the number of boats they would have to patrol


I think you're missing the point. Hoover is owned and policed by the city of Columbus - NOT the state of Ohio. Why? Because it's primary function is a water supply, not flood control or recreation.

Those who control Hoover could care less about the problems on other lakes. It's been said before, but I'll say it again; The powers that be could shut down the whole lake from any and all fishing and or boating if they deemed it necessary. The state of Ohio and mostly bass organizations have been trying for years to open the lake up.

IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN - NO MATTER HOW MUCH WHINING TAKES PLACE!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

SwollenGoat said:


> IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN - NO MATTER HOW MUCH WHINING TAKES PLACE!


I'm not whining. I know that wasnt directed at me but still, I'm not whining. As I said earlier, I'm currently building a boat specifically for that lake and its a small boat. I'm looking forward to the laid back atmoshere at Hoover. I just didnt understand the reasoning behind the HP limit and the MPH limit. It makes since now that its been explained to me.

Now that I know there is a 10mph speed limit, I dont really need to put a 9.9 on my boat either. I think a 7.5 would push it along ok!!


----------



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

TAG24 said:


> "Peeing in the lake" I personally wouldn't do this, but who cares? What do you think all the fish and other auqatic animals are doing in there! The water is treated before it goes out to the public, right?


Freshwater fish don't pee.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

TAG24 said:


> "Peeing in the lake" I personally wouldn't do this, but who cares? What do you think all the fish and other auqatic animals are doing in there! The water is treated before it goes out to the public, right?


Nope. There's a series of pipes that just go directly to each person's home.
You can just drink right out of the lake. It's a water supply. Just like Grand Lake St Marys.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

SwollenGoat said:


> I think you're missing the point. Hoover is owned and policed by the city of Columbus - NOT the state of Ohio. Why? Because it's primary function is a water supply, not flood control or recreation.
> 
> Those who control Hoover could care less about the problems on other lakes. It's been said before, but I'll say it again; The powers that be could shut down the whole lake from any and all fishing and or boating if they deemed it necessary. The state of Ohio and mostly bass organizations have been trying for years to open the lake up.
> 
> IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN - NO MATTER HOW MUCH WHINING TAKES PLACE!


If thats the case and the city could care less, why does the city make exceptions for the only other 2 dams they control?


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is an interesting article about some of the stepped up enforcement on Hoover, Griggs, and Oshay. This was originally in the Dispatch and it has been archived (pay to view). The link below has the full Dispatch article. (I am unsure why it is on a stock news site.)

http://www.istockanalyst.com/article/viewiStockNews/articleid/4281238

After reading this I would be thankful that you are not fishing in recycled paper boats with tofu paddles.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

robertj298 said:


> If thats the case and the city could care less, why does the city make exceptions for the only other 2 dams they control?


Can't say I know the exact answer, but I imagine that it has something to do with size and the amount of water they have to treat. Griggs is 364 acres, O'shay is 912 acres and Hoover is 2,818 acres. *FWIW - I have it on good authority that it takes twice the amount of chemicals (chlorine, etc.) to treat the water from O'shay and Griggs as it does Hoover in order to make it safe for drinking.

Due to rising regulations from the Feds, and growing demand there could be a near future where Griggs and O'shay are also reduced to 10hp restrictions or possibly even electric only. Again, these lakes are for water supply and the needs of all the homes and businesses that rely on that water far outweigh the wants/needs of the relatively few boaters who would benefit from lifting the restriction.

***Here's a bit of trivia; from what I was told;*
_Do you know who the two largest consumers of water are in the city of Columbus? 
HINT - one makes beer and one makes soda. 

Think THEY might have a say in this too? Or better, why would the city want to make sure they could supply THEM plentiful clean water for their operations. Hmmm. _


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

SwollenGoat said:


> Can't say I know the exact answer, but I imagine that it has something to do with size and the amount of water they have to treat. Griggs is 364 acres, O'shay is 912 acres and Hoover is 2,818 acres. *FWIW - I have it on good authority that it takes twice the amount of chemicals (chlorine, etc.) to treat the water from O'shay and Griggs as it does Hoover in order to make it safe for drinking.
> 
> Due to rising regulations from the Feds, and growing demand there could be a near future where Griggs and O'shay are also reduced to 10hp restrictions or possibly even electric only. Again, these lakes are for water supply and the needs of all the homes and businesses that rely on that water far outweigh the wants/needs of the relatively few boaters who would benefit from lifting the restriction.
> 
> ...


What he said. Also, I think a lot of it has to do with the "Its always been like that" kind of thought. Osh and Griggs are established unlimited hp lakes, and that was never something Hoover had. Also, look at Hoover vs. Griggs n Osh as far as layout. Hoover has a lot to lose from future erosion. Griggs and Osh both are pretty well covered in regards to rip-rap and established shoreline vegetation. There are lots of good reasons


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Sounds to me like they are trying to eliminate the possibility of using boats like hydros which can fly with a ten horse power. How big are the motors in the smallest jet ski? If a jet ski can only go ten miles per hour it will go to another lake


----------

